
As Coding Boot Camps Close, the Field Faces a Reality Check - dwynings
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/24/technology/coding-boot-camps-close.html
======
haihaibye
[https://cdn1.nyt.com/images/2017/08/11/business/00bootcamp3/...](https://cdn1.nyt.com/images/2017/08/11/business/00bootcamp3/00bootcamp3-articleLarge.jpg)

Html / JS on the board is described as "Ajacks"

~~~
darrinmn
Teams pick names for their group projects. There name is clearly ajacks,
playing of of "Ajax"... And possibly they have 2 people on their team named
jack.

------
dmitrygr
Good. Selling false hope for $26k is cruel even by my standards. And you're
not going to become employable from a boot camp unless you either already knew
a lot or are supremely talented.

------
erik_landerholm
There is nothing special about learning to code. Learn the fundamentals, learn
the math, learn how a computer works,practice, success. Seriously, if you want
to be good at anything, it's always the same analogous steps.

~~~
anaheim_ducks2
Are you a promoter for one of these boot camps?

------
flavio81
"Even humanities graduates can learn how to code in a few months and join the
high-paying digital economy. "

How sad are things getting. A humanities graduate, with deep knowledge about
interesting topics, encourage to become a cheap code monkey, just because it
pays more than his/her original career.

~~~
Trundle
Things "getting"? Uhhh what? In what time period was it not common for people
to pursue the paths in life with the greatest material reward?

~~~
Sol-Savage
"with deep knowledge about interesting topic," is significant. It's funny how
the trumple generation loves to ommit words. 'You know what I meant!' 'I know
what you mean! '

~~~
flavio81
Care to explain? English is not my native language.

------
mindhash
The promise of a full time employment through any course is plain wrong.. a
course is to save you time and effort .you can learn and get a job without
course too.. just think course is 40 percent time saving ..

